# vibration or static in sound



## Alfred (Jan 17, 2010)

I know this isn't really a home theater question. Please forgive me. I'm asking this here because I think someone (perhaps everyone) will know the answer.

I purchased a Panasonic HD TV in January. Prior to that, I had a JVC CRT, which I bought many years ago.

I have a sound problem with both TVs. I'm not sure how to describe the problem. When I had the JVC, I thought the actual sound coming out of the speakers was ok, but that the speakers themselves were vibrating. Most of the time time, I had no problem. On the rare occassions that it happened, it was a mild annoyance. However, over time it grew worse. At first, I could stop the vibration by reducing the volume, but at some point I had to reduce the volume to a point where I had to struggle to hear it.

I had this problem with both cable and dvds.

Anyway, I eventually replaced the JVC for a variety of reasons. The sound problem may have been the final straw, but I really wanted a nice tv for the Winter Olympics and would have bought a new tv in any case.

At first, I didn't have this problem, or at least I didn't notice it. I watched virtually all of the prime time Olympics coverage and didn't notice anything then. Since then, I've had the same problem, but it is only a mild annoyance. It still occurs seemingly at random.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am wondering if your power to that plug in is faulty or some other power interference. Have you tried a different plug in in an other area of the house?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It sounds like a blown speaker or line level interference to me - how loud do you generally listen?


----------



## Alfred (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I have not tried another plug. I can't do so right now, but I will when I get a chance. I'm in a small apartment and don't have a lot of options.

I originally thought blown speaker as well. Which reminds me. I did hear a pop on more than one occasion with the old JVC. I can easily believe that the JVC had a blown speaker, but could that really have happened to my new tv in just a few months?

The volume question is hard to answer because it fluctuates. It seems to me that I need to change the volume level to maintain the same actual volume. I have always assumed that this has to do with electricity use in my area. I live in a small apartment building in the heart of a city. It seems that I need a higher volume from roughly 5-7.

If I had to pick a standard volume that I use, I would say 35 out of 100.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

That definitely leads me to believe it's a dirty power issue. One quick way to test that is to get an APC battery backup that you use for a computer or the cheaper alternative from Best Buy - with the battery backup turned on your will automatically get cleaner power than out of the wall. 

The only other alternative is a slightly pricier line conditioner from a company like tripp lite - which will run you about 75 dollars at the least.

Here's an example from our store:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...606M_600W_Line_Conditioner_6_outlet_120V.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dave is correct, Personally the Trip lite option is that way I would go.


----------



## Alfred (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok. Thanks everyone.


----------



## brand404 (Apr 24, 2010)

blown speaker.


----------

